# [Heisec] Lücke in der WebGL-Implementierung von Firefox 4



## Newsfeed (17 Juni 2011)

Ein Bug in der WebGL-Implementierung von Firefox erlaubt es Angreifern, Screenshots anzufertigen. Die Entwickler wollen die Lücke in wenigen Tagen schließen. Wer nicht so lange warten will, kann eine Beta-Version verwenden oder WebGL abschalten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

